# WWE moves illegal?



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just wondering with Brock here now and a few other wwe types wanting into the UFC if we'll end up seeing some wwe moves. Not a wwe fan but imagine if they showed up advertising that's their style. Would we see pile drivers, close lines, ddt's, suplex. Although it's fake when they do it on tv some of those moves if they could pull it off would be brutal.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rich Franklin has a KO victory via Piledriver. I've never seen a video of it though.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ahaha i hope so that would be awesome, everyone loves slams, and if you guys play it, you can do some pretty good slams in the ufc 2009 game, i love when i have people in sprawl offense and i just powerbomb/pile drive them


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Rich Franklin has a KO victory via Piledriver. I've never seen a video of it though.


Lol, Franklin is one serious bad ass then..


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

lol @ this. 



Terror Kovenant said:


> Rich Franklin has a KO victory via Piledriver. I've never seen a video of it though.



I would go crazy if someone pulled off a rock bottom and followed it up with a peoples elbow.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Walls fo Jericho FTW.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i want to see a stone cold stunner.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

GMK13 said:


> i want to see a stone cold stunner.


Agreed :thumb02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm predicting now, Lesnar... second round KO over Carwin, via F5.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised seeing Lesnar powerbomb someone. Hell, Rampage pulled it off.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Piledrivers and any move that spikes your opponent on their head is illegal in the UFC.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Piledrivers and any move that spikes your opponent on their head is illegal in the UFC.


Can someone post the Marquardt v. Leites fight? TIA.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Can someone post the Marquardt v. Leites fight? TIA.


[ Click ]

I haven't gotten the chance to watch it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

The thing about WWE "moves" is that they're all fake in the sense that nobody would just sit there and let them happen. All the WWE "chokes" are just a guy sitting in another guy's armpit and pretended to accept the choke. Nobody would ever get in any of those "positions" because they're not real maneuvers, or they're just bastardized versions of real moves that the "victim" sits in to make them look real. 

Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

pt447 said:


> The thing about WWE "moves" is that they're all fake in the sense that nobody would just sit there and let them happen. All the WWE "chokes" are just a guy sitting in another guy's armpit and pretended to accept the choke. Nobody would ever get in any of those "positions" because they're not real maneuvers, or they're just bastardized versions of real moves that the "victim" sits in to make them look real.
> 
> Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


Yoshihisa Yamamoto knocked out Mark Kerr with DDT.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

pt447 said:


> The thing about WWE "moves" is that they're all fake in the sense that nobody would just sit there and let them happen. All the WWE "chokes" are just a guy sitting in another guy's armpit and pretended to accept the choke. Nobody would ever get in any of those "positions" because they're not real maneuvers, or they're just bastardized versions of real moves that the "victim" sits in to make them look real.
> 
> Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


Rob Emerson DDT'ed Maynard for the NC.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Yoshihisa Yamamoto knocked out Mark Kerr with DDT.


From what I remember of that Mark Kerr basically fell forward on his own power and KO'd himself. I believe Yamamoto was just holding on to him during a take down attempt. And we are talking about a severely crippled-by-meds Kerr who probably wasn't exactly in top form anyway. 

Still, good try though!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

pt447 said:


> Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


A DDT is basically a guard pull with a guillotine choke in and I'm pretty sure I've seen it done. But as you said, nobody is just going to stand there and take the moves. A suplex is quite hard to pull off if the other guy doesn't help you do it by jumping.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Rob Emerson DDT'ed Maynard for the NC.


If this is true then I retract my statement!

I amend it by saying "nobody will ever lose a fight from a People's Elbow"!
:thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

You know, there is a perfect video for this kind of a thread.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hilarious video, Freelance. Great post!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

One thing I'd be worried about if we started seeing more of this is that WWE moves are pretty dangerous when you're talking about suplexes and other "flip" moves. I've seen first hand a young kid get paralyzed because the person doing the move on him didn't know how to do it properly, and that's when nobody is struggling and trying to fight back. More moves like that could lead to severe injuries that would tarnish a sport with nearly no severe injuries to speak of!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> You know, there is a perfect video for this kind of a thread.


Now, we can reverse the situation. Can you say, _WWE MMA style?_


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

i saw a video where mark hunt did a legdrop on someone (think it was wanderlei but dont remember correctly)... randy couture did the co-commentator and said "atomic buttdrop" ... that was hilarious


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> You know, there is a perfect video for this kind of a thread.


I'm so glad someone's done the people's elbow. The guy was curling up in terror when he saw him dancing toward him :thumb02:.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I cant believe they made a wrestling moves MMA video that didnt have the Rampage powerbomb on Arona, Thats the best one.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> I cant believe they made a wrestling moves MMA video that didnt have the Rampage powerbomb on Arona, Thats the best one.


I'm surprised they didn't have the Fedor/Randleman suplex over the Barnett suplex. Either way, it's still an awesome video.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

swan tawn bomb from top of the cage would be groovy


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

It also lacked Severn's two suplexes of Macias. Anyway thanks for all the rep, and I'm glad you liked it. I always try to show that there is much more to pro wrestling than WWE.

Plus, Mark Hunt jumped on Wanderelei ass first. Hence Atomic butt drop.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

pt447 said:


> The thing about WWE "moves" is that they're all fake in the sense that nobody would just sit there and let them happen. All the WWE "chokes" are just a guy sitting in another guy's armpit and pretended to accept the choke. Nobody would ever get in any of those "positions" because they're not real maneuvers, or they're just bastardized versions of real moves that the "victim" sits in to make them look real.
> 
> Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


The problem with a DDT is why would somebody give up a perfectly good guillotine? We have seen things similar to a DDT but usually that is the guy in the guillotine trying to break the hold causing the downward force not the guy holding it so it really isn't a DDT.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's an another example of pro wrestling skill in MMA. Second match in Rampage's career:






I am the owner of this page.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'd love too see somebody ******* RKO Brock Lesnar.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Here's an another example of pro wrestling skill in MMA. Second match in Rampage's career:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Page really did "slam the shit out of that guy." I'd rep you but already did for the other vid :thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

pt447 said:


> The thing about WWE "moves" is that they're all fake in the sense that nobody would just sit there and let them happen. All the WWE "chokes" are just a guy sitting in another guy's armpit and pretended to accept the choke. Nobody would ever get in any of those "positions" because they're not real maneuvers, or they're just bastardized versions of real moves that the "victim" sits in to make them look real.
> 
> Nobody is going to get a DDT on them in MMA... or if they do, it's not going to do anything at all!


I've done it. Almost broke the kids Neck :thumbsup:




lolz amateur MMA.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

JackAbraham34 said:


> Yeah, I'd love too see somebody ******* RKO Brock Lesnar.


Lol, I guess Randy Orton is going to turn to MMA now..


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I've done it. Almost broke the kids Neck :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I alos got DDT-ed once after training, when I was doing light judo sparring. I went for a double leg( I was a noob then, didn't know many techniques) and this guy tried sumi gaeshi without ever practicing it before. I landed right on my head and it was rather painful for a few minutes.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> Lol, I guess Randy Orton is going to turn to MMA now..


Come on, how awesome would it be to see that ? Not just against Brock but in any Main/Co-Main event. The crowd would go wild. :thumb02:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

A Stunner would be so much better though..

Come on Stone Cold! Come back! We need you..


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

A lot of pro wrestling moves and holds are just worked versions of things from catch/shoot wrestling. The real versions are used by a lot of grapplers especially in the begining of the sport in japan with all of the gotch disciples.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dam this stirred some interest. I think it would be fun also to see some insane moves. Maybe brock or shane will do the giant swing on each other. Let him go and sail him into the cage! Lets see carwin from the top of the cage with a flying elbow on Brock. Then Brock can toss carwin out of the cage on to the judges table. The fans would be going insane.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, joe namath got fat


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's see the people's elbow guys!


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I am waiting for someone to get someone down and while the guy on the bottom tries to upkick the guy he jumps on the top of the octagon and then does a flying elbow drop.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i guess i wouldnt mind some sweet chin music, that could be brutal if done right, but it would be hard to pull off. i guess you could get your opponent on the ground, then stand up and as their getting back to their feet kick them right in the chin.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmao @ the thought of not being submitted or KO'd quickly while setting up some pro wrestling maneuvers.


----------



## Sevren (Sep 10, 2009)

Bob Sapp tried to pile-drive big Nog when they fought in Pride. That could have been a disaster.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The real problem is that a lot of the moves actually require both guys. A good example is the old inverted suplex, the British Bulldog used to be known for, he help people straight up in the air. The problem is that a good chunk of the work is being done by the guy in the air. A lot of moves are like that, have no real practical application. Some do but are extremely dangerous to pull off and also leave you really open if you try them, so the risk vs reward isn't really there.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Rich Franklin has a KO victory via Piledriver. I've never seen a video of it though.


10 seconds into the first round. must find video


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

rabakill said:


> 10 seconds into the first round. must find video


It was against Roberto Ramirez at _Battleground 1: War Cry_. Roberto Ramirez is 2-14 now, BTW. :confused02:

However, I can't find a video.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

rabakill said:


> 10 seconds into the first round. must find video





UrbanBounca said:


> It was against Roberto Ramirez at _Battleground 1: War Cry_. Roberto Ramirez is 2-14 now, BTW. :confused02:
> 
> However, I can't find a video.


Yeah I have spent a lot of time trying to find a video with no success.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a nerd, they're not "WWE moves." 

They're professional wrestling moves, many of which are influenced by amateur wrestling or other martial arts of have been invented by wrestlers and trainers themselves.

It's like calling Liddell's overhand right or Cro Cop's left high kick "UFC moves."

Again, not trying to be a jerk, just saying.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

:smoke02:


vandalian said:


> At the risk of sounding like a nerd, they're not "WWE moves."
> 
> They're professional wrestling moves, many of which are influenced by amateur wrestling or other martial arts of have been invented by wrestlers and trainers themselves.
> 
> ...



what a jerk ^^^^ there is no justice in you taking away from greatness sir. Before you make this argument just think about some of the most legendary moves man has ever seen, the FameASSer preformed by non other than the bad ass billy gun, someone sits on your head, think about it. or how about the People's elbow, everyone knows a elbow hurts much more when you groove your body before falling on someone. How about the choke slam, if i really ever got choke slammed by someone and survived i would probably off myself because your life is over, it's just the bottom of the bottom, one hand on the throat, picks you up off the ground and SLAMMM! who can forget mick foley and the 7 different people he was, now pulling a dirty sock out of your underwear and putting it in someones mouth is definiteley a finisher and in no way can be compared to a move learned by amature wrestling unless youre being trained by kid rock.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Sevren said:


> Bob Sapp tried to pile-drive big Nog when they fought in Pride. That could have been a disaster.


yeah that could have been something serious lol


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

vandalian said:


> At the risk of sounding like a nerd, they're not "WWE moves."
> 
> They're professional wrestling moves, many of which are influenced by amateur wrestling or other martial arts of have been invented by wrestlers and trainers themselves.
> 
> ...


You sir, are not a jerk. Those are Catch-As-Catch-Can wrestling moves, modified to be more entertaining.:thumbsup:


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Some of those moves if they did them would kill someone, I mean could you see Brock Pile Driving Frank Mir, it would put his head into his chest. I could see them doing belly to belly suplex, or drop kicks. But do you see them getting a cloths line off, I dont see that happening. You might see a Rick Flair chest slap but I dont see many moves happening in the UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

turbohall said:


> But do you see them getting a cloths line off, I dont see that happening.


Sokoudjou KOed Lil Nog with a western lariat Stan Hansen style.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

turbohall said:


> Some of those moves if they did them would kill someone, I mean could you see Brock Pile Driving Frank Mir, it would put his head into his chest. I could see them doing belly to belly suplex, or drop kicks. But do you see them getting a cloths line off, I dont see that happening. You might see a Rick Flair chest slap but I dont see many moves happening in the UFC.


Let's not concentrate on strikes, those aren't a true part of catch wrestling.

I would like to see a shin lock done in MMA. Likely candidate could be Imanari.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

osmium said:


> Sokoudjou KOed Lil Nog with a western lariat Stan Hansen style.


Pics, Vids, Gifs, or GTFO :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> You sir, are not a jerk. Those are Catch-As-Catch-Can wrestling moves, modified to be more entertaining.:thumbsup:


Well yes, catch wrestling, of course.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

yesterday while training i had a guy on his back and i was trying to pass his open guard... i got control of his right leg, spun and went for the figure 4 leglock... almost had it too


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> yesterday while training i had a guy on his back and i was trying to pass his open guard... i got control of his right leg, spun and went for the figure 4 leglock... almost had it too


Wooooooooooooooooo!!!

But it's hard to tap someone with a figure four leg lock, it's painful but tolerable, much like that thing some guy (Dos Anjos?) had in Tyson Griffin, you can tough it out.


----------

